# Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC



## pedropan1111 (2. Mai 2010)

*Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Hallo , ich möchte gern meine MP3 Sammlung am PC hören.
Möchte dafür ein Stereo-Vollverstärker und Lautsprecher kaufen .

Dafür möchte ich etwa 600 Euro ausgeben , hab großen Schreibtisch .
Ich könnte Regal-Lautsprecher auf dem Schreibtisch hinstellen oder Standlautsprecher
neben den Schreibtisch stellen , platz vorhanden.

Sitze etwa 70 cm vor den Schreibtisch.

Biitte um Empfelung .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Was den Verstärker angeht hast du prinzipiell zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder du kaufst einen neuwertigen Verstärker, oder du greifst du einem gebrauchten. Wenn du dich für einen Gebrauchten entschiedest und zu einem guten Modell aus den 70ern oder 80ern greifst kannst du natürlich viel Geld sparen und unter Umständen einen richtig guten Verstärker zu einem günstigen Preis ergattern.
Wenn du einen neuen Verstärker kaufen willst empfehle ich den Denon PMA-510AE. Den habe ich selbst und der Verstärker ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Er hat eine hervorragende Optik und Haptik und klingt natürlich auch gut. Du kannst dir dazu auch meinen Testbericht zum Denon PMA-510AE durchlesen, den Link dafür findest du in meiner Signatur.
Gute Alternativen wären aber auch der Onkyo A-9155 oder der Yamaha AX-397.

Dann hättest du noch etwa 400€ für die Lautsprecher übrig. Dafür bekommst du auch schon recht ordentliche Teile. Dir da etwas konkretes zu empfehlen ist aber recht schwierig, da jeder unterschiedliche Anforderungen an den Klang hat, jeder bevorzugt ein anderes Klangbild.
Ich empfehle dir daher, dich ausgiebig umzuhören, also verschiedene Lautsprecher probezuhören.
Gute Lautsprecherhersteller sind u.a. Nubert, Canton, Heco, Magnat, Quadral, Elac, KEF, Monitor Audio, Klipsch Mordaunt Short, Wharfedale und noch viele andere. Wie du siehst kann man dir da nicht wirklich eine genaue empfehlung machen, im 400€-Bereich klingen die Lautsprecher dieser Marken eigentlich alle recht gut, aber auch alle unterschiedlich. Du musst nun den für dich passenden Lautsprecher finden.

Mit einem solchen Equipment solltest du aber darüber nachdenken, ob eine Mp3-Sammlung noch die richtige Datenquelle darstellt. Ab ca. 200kbit/s klinen Mp3-Dateien zwar schon ganz ordentlich, aber für die optimale Qualität greife ich trotzdem lieber auf Audio-CDs und FLAC-Dateien zurück oder höre auch gern mal entspannt Schallplatte. Letzteres hat aber weniger was mit der Qualität zu tun sondern ist einfach eine Vorliebe


----------



## doceddy (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ich bin zwar noch lange kein Experte wie die anderen hier, aber ich würde eher aktive Studiomonitore empfehlen, weil allein schon ein guter neuer Verstärker 200€ kostet.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ein guter alter Verstärker kostet aber sub 100€, da bleibt locker genug Geld für ordentliche Lautsprecher.
Bei den aktiven Monitoren bezahlt man den dort integrierten Verstärker im Endeffekt auch mit, nur ist die Auswahl wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## ThePlayer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ich denke für Standlautsprecher sitzt du einfach zu nah dran, sind zur Beschallung größerer Räume gedacht.
Würde auch die Finger von Class-D (Digital) Verstärkern lassen, bin schon zweimal damit reingefallen.


----------



## pedropan1111 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ja  hab  angst das  ich  einfach  zu  nah  an  den  Lautsprecher  bin  etwa  60 bis  70  cm,
höre MP3  leise  in  Hintergrund,  wenn  ich  in  Forum  am  lesen  bin.  Wenn  ich  leise  Musik  höre  kann  ich  überhaupt  denn  unterschied  zu  anderen  Lösung  raushören,  nur  die  normalen
PC  lautsprecher  ,  hören  sich  nicht  so  gut,  da  fehlen  die  Mitteltöne


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



doceddy schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch lange kein Experte wie die anderen hier, aber ich würde eher aktive Studiomonitore empfehlen, weil allein schon ein guter neuer Verstärker 200€ kostet.



Aktive Studiomonitore sind natürlich auch eine überlegenswerte Alternative, da bekommt man für 600€ schon richtig gute Lautsprecher. Allerdings ist die Auswahl da recht überschaubar und im Einzelhandel sind aktive Studiomonitore so gut wie garnicht zu finden, da muss man schon spezielle Läden finden. Somit gestaltet sich also das Probehören sehr schwierig was die richtige Kaufentscheidung erschwert.


----------



## BarFly (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Hallo,

@pedropan1111

du hast hier ja schon viele sehr vernünftige Vorschläge bekommen. 
Such auch mal in den diversen Foren nach Nahfeldmonitoren.
Denn das ist eigentlich das, was du suchst. 
Hörabstand ist ja (deutlich) unter einem Meter 
Fündig wirst du z. B. mit der Seite hier:
Nahfeldmonitore Test

Hier bei Thomann sind viele mit Preis gelistet. ( Aktive (Nahfeldmonitore)
Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Such dir welche raus und google nach denen, was andere Leute davon halten bzw. wie die Erfahrungen damit sind.
Extreme Tiefbassdröhnung kannst du da natürlich nicht erwarten. Geht mit den kleinen Gehäusen auch nicht. Bass braucht Volumen, da helfen auch elektronische Tricks nicht.
Aber 50Hz ist eine Ansage, die die wenigsten hier an ihren Computern, trotz Sub, jemals gehört haben! 
Der tiefste Ton auf einem E-Bass hat 42Hz. Nur mal zur Referenz.

@a_fire_inside_1988 hieb eigentlich völlig richtig in die Tasten


> im Einzelhandel sind aktive Studiomonitore so gut wie garnicht zu finden, da muss man schon spezielle Läden finden. Somit gestaltet sich also das Probehören sehr schwierig was die richtige Kaufentscheidung erschwert.


Hier sind wir aber in dem Bereich wo es schon wieder in Richtung Studioequipment geht und wo man damit vermutlich besser bedient ist, wie mit reinem Audiolautsprechern (ist eh fliessend die Grenze, klaro).
Wen der Threadersteller dann in einen Laden geht wie z. B. 
Musikinstrumente mit Zubehör bei Soundland Stuttgart im Musikhaus Online Shop und Musikladen günstig kaufen (Ok, ich komme aus Stuttgart)
kann er auch gut vergleichen.
Der große Vorteil beim Hören im Nahfeld ist ja die geringere Abhängigkeit von der Raumakustik.
Eine weitere Variante am PC sind natürlich leichte offene Kopfhörer wie den AKG 701. Da bist du mit 600€ für einen kleinen Kopfhöreramp und dem Kopfhörer selber, schon in der HighEnd Klasse bzw. nahe dran.


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

2x The Box Pa 252 Eco Mkii und eine günstige Endstufe .


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

PA ist PA und sollte nicgt ins Wohnzimmer gehören, zumal 15er Tops ne gewiise Entfernung brauchen um sich zu "entfalten" .


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

vorallem 1800Watt Peak 

Also ich halte nach wie vor von The Box garnix, einmal ne kleine PA von dennen gehört das hat mir echt gereicht. Und diese Lautsprecher oh hilfe, dir wird innerhalb kürzester zeit der hochton bereich richtig aufn senkel gehen. 
und wie NFS Game schon sagte, die brauchen platz, viel viel platz damit die überhaupt halbwegs gut klingen. 

Auch der vorschlag mit dem HighEnd Kopfhörer und dem dazugehörigen verstärker halt ich für totalen schwachsinn, er will MP3 hören und keine SACD ....

Genauso wie die aussage mit den 50hz die mögen zwar manche nicht wirklich hören aufgrund der Raumakoustik, aber spüren tut man sie definitiv. 

Nahfeldmonitore alles gut und schön, aber deren einsatzgebiet liegt nicht unbedingt zum Musik hören, die sind ausgelegt verdammt neutral zu spielen damit man beim Abmischen kein verfälschten Sound hat. Fürn Musikgenuss nuja nuja bedingt gut. 

Bei dem budget würd ich definitiv zu was gescheiten greifen, nen gebrauchten Amp und paar gute Standboxen dazu. Da hat man weitaus länger spass damit als mit den anderen vorschlägen hier.

Achja und Class D sind keine reinen Digital verstärker, D steht auch NICHT für Digital, das sind immernoch Analoge verstärker, nen reiner digital verstärker würde kaum lautstärke abstufungen haben bei 0 und 1 
Er ist arbeiten zwar ein wenig nach dem digital prinzip hat aber ein stufenloses Raster und ist damit ein Analogverstärker. 

Und Standlautsprecher müssen nicht immer nen riesen raum haben, es gibt auch ausnahmen !


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



nfsgame schrieb:


> PA ist PA und sollte nicgt ins Wohnzimmer gehören, zumal 15er Tops ne gewiise Entfernung brauchen um sich zu "entfalten" .



Egal - Aufdrehen und bam vibriert die Bude !
Ne, das war auch mehr ironie 
Ich kann dir 7 Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis sagen die solche Dinger (bessere viel bessere als die gezeigten von mir) im Zimmer stehen aber.

4 dicke boxen (2 extra für bässe) und 2 Endstufen, equalizer
Kostet ca 3000€ macht aber richtig druck

Aber die kennen sich damit auch richtig aus. Die vermieten auch ganze Systeme und machen Musik --> DJ


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Trotzdem ist das nicht fürs Wohnzimmer geeignet, ich mach dir mit meiner Hifi Anlage im Wohnzimmer genauso viel druck mit nem bruchteil der leistung wie mit meiner PA, und das bei nem viel besseren klang.

Und bevor mir jetz jemand kommt, ich hab meine PA ( die übrigends weit mehr als "nur" 3000€ wert ist ) schon gegen meine Hifi Anlage antretten lassen. Der Sound von der hifi anlage im 30qm² wohnzimmer ist viel detailierter klarer und nicht so aufdringlich. Die PA allerdings lässt im 150qm² proberaum so richtig krachen da hat dann meine Hifi wiederum kaum ne Chance dagegen.


----------



## pedropan1111 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Also  ich  hab  bei   mir  in  Haus  mir   ein  PC  Zimmer  herherichtet,  es  sind  nur 12  _m2_ ,  die  ich  beschallen  muß  ,  aber  die  Musik  sol sich  gut  anhören.


----------



## BarFly (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



dfence schrieb:


> vorallem 1800Watt Peak
> 
> Also ich halte nach wie vor von The Box garnix, einmal ne kleine PA von dennen gehört das hat mir echt gereicht. Und diese Lautsprecher oh hilfe, dir wird innerhalb kürzester zeit der hochton bereich richtig aufn senkel gehen.
> und wie NFS Game schon sagte, die brauchen platz, viel viel platz damit die überhaupt halbwegs gut klingen.


 
Hierbei bin ich voll auf deiner Seite. Das ist was für Großmäuler 



> Auch der vorschlag mit dem HighEnd Kopfhörer und dem dazugehörigen verstärker halt ich für totalen schwachsinn, er will MP3 hören und keine SACD ....


 
Wenn du mir zuverlässig den Unterschied zwischen CD und MP3 ab ca. 192kbit vbr mit Lame raushörst, dann kannst du sowas behaupten.
Aber da wette ich dagegen. Außer du hast einen Hörfehler und kannst deswegen bestimmte Artefakte hören. 
Das mit dem Schwachsinn überlegst du dir noch mal. Lies dazu mal einiges.
Wenn du dann auf dem entsprechenden Wissensstand bist, unterhalten wir uns nochmals, ok?



> Genauso wie die aussage mit den 50hz die mögen zwar manche nicht wirklich hören aufgrund der Raumakoustik, aber spüren tut man sie definitiv.


Dazu gehören min. 2 Bedingungen
a.) Es sind tiefere Frequenzen überhaupt auf der Platte, bzw. in der Musik enthalten.
-> unterste Frequenz eines 4 Saiten E-Basses = 40Hz
Und wie oft wird die tiefste Seite des Basses denn ohne das am Hals gegriffen wird, angespielt? Ganz schnell bist du oberhalb von 50 oder 60Hz
Und 
b.) Du hast einen Sub bzw. Lautsprecher der die überhaupt produzieren kann
Und da sieht es oft ganz schlecht aus.
Nicht mehr hören tust du es ab ~ 20Hz und tiefer. Das spürst du dann wirklich nur noch.
Aber auch nur wenn die Boxen das noch produzieren.
Da der Threadersteller aber sowieso nur leise und nebenbei Musik hören will, ist es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, das der von evtl. Tieffrequenten Tönen überhaupt was hört. Da ist bei normalen Boxen, der Pegelabfall schon stark.



> Nahfeldmonitore alles gut und schön, aber deren einsatzgebiet liegt nicht unbedingt zum Musik hören, die sind ausgelegt verdammt neutral zu spielen damit man beim Abmischen kein verfälschten Sound hat. Fürn Musikgenuss nuja nuja bedingt gut.


DAS ist eine Legende, die gerne in den Audio/Voodoomagazinen verbreitet wird. 
Insgesamt sind in deinem Post ziemlich viele aus irgendwelchen Quellen aufgegriffene Schlagwörter (Nahfeldmonitore nix für Musik, Aussagen zu MP3) 

Aber mal zurück:
Natürlich kann er auch mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Equipment uneingeschränkt gut Musik hören. Ob das allerdings in einem 12m² Zimmer eine gute Idee ist? Dazuhin kennst du keinerlei Raumgegebenheiten und bei Standboxen schlägt die Raumakustik, ganz gerne mal, gnadenlos zu. 

Es wurden aber insgesamt, bis auf den mit der PA, gute Vorschläge gemacht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

@barfly: 

Ich hör den Unterschied zw. MP3 und CD - und das auch deutlich. Auch 192 Kbit schneiden noch einige Bereiche weg, welche in der Summe noch hörbar sind. Und dfence hört den Unterschied auch.

Standboxen sind bi den Gegenbenheiten nicht unbdingt die beste Wahl, besser wren da Kompakte mit einem gebrauchten Amp. Nahfeldmonitore sind auch nicht so unbedingt immer der Bringer, das ist aber unterschiedlich.

Wie wärs mit dem Kro Craft von Scythe?


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

@barfly nur komisch das ich solche magazine aus prinzip nicht anfassen. 
Auserdem wie DevilX schon geschrieben hat auf ner guten Anlage hörst du den unterschied definitiv raus, grad im Bassfundament. 

Nen normal gestimmter E bass macht 41,2hz aber es gibt genug Musiker die ihren bass weit aus tiefer stimmen, ( okay nen Fender Jazzbass jetz nicht unbedingt ) aber ich habn Musiker kollege der stimmt seinen Rickenbacker ne oktaven tiefer. Kommt immer stark auf die Musik drauf. 
Wenn dann noch Elektronische Musik ins spiel kommt ist tiefbass fundament ein muss. Z.b Prodigy scheiben gehen oft auf die 30hz runter, oder hör dir mal Teebee oder Dillinja an, die machen tiefbässe die gern mal bis 20hz runter gehen. 
Gut um 20hz wiedergeben zu können ist schon bisl mehr von nöten als ne normale Standbox. Aber 30hz sollten schon drinn sein und wenns mit nem pegelabfall ist ( was sich ja nicht verhindert lässt, physik lässt sich nicht austricksen ) 

Das mit den Nahfeld ist kein voodoo oder schwachsinn, erstens hab ich schon so einige gehört zweitens sagt dir das auch nen Musiker bzw Tonmischer. Ursprung solcher boxen liegt eben darin einen kleinen Raum zu beschallen wo der Tontechniker drinne sizt und die Musik abmischt, da muss ein Nahfeld Monitor sehr neutral spielen. Genauso wenn jemand Musik macht am PC es gäb nix schlimmeres als das die Anlage den Ton verfälscht. Ich bleib dabei für Musik bedingt geeignet. Ich hab schon oft Nahfeldmonitor gehört, auch in Tonstudios ( sagte ich schon das ich Hobby Musiker bin ) und ich hab da schon oft mit Musiker kollegen drüber sinniert. 

Und das sein raum nur 12m² groß ist hat er erst nach meinem Post geschrieben das konnt ich davor nicht wissen, da würd ich trotzdem noch Standboxen einsetzen aber keine übermässigen Monster, eher sowas wie die Visaton Alto 2 z.b


----------



## BarFly (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



dfence schrieb:


> @barfly nur komisch das ich solche magazine aus prinzip nicht anfassen.
> Auserdem wie DevilX schon geschrieben hat auf ner guten Anlage hörst du den unterschied definitiv raus, grad im Bassfundament.


Deine Einschätzung solcher Magazine freut mich. 
Aber du hörst auf keiner Anlage den Unterschied zwischen MP3 mit 192Kb VBR und CD.
Bei 'foobar' ist alles dabei um das vergleichen zu können.
Wir reden hier natürlich nicht über den uralten original Fraunhofer Codec mit 128k oder den Blade Codec. DAS hört man auch auf durchschnittlichen Anlagen.



> Nen normal gestimmter E bass macht 41,2hz aber es gibt genug Musiker die ihren bass weit aus tiefer stimmen, ( okay nen Fender Jazzbass jetz nicht unbedingt ) aber ich habn Musiker kollege der stimmt seinen Rickenbacker ne oktaven tiefer. Kommt immer stark auf die Musik drauf.
> Wenn dann noch Elektronische Musik ins spiel kommt ist tiefbass fundament ein muss. Z.b Prodigy scheiben gehen oft auf die 30hz runter, oder hör dir mal Teebee oder Dillinja an, die machen tiefbässe die gern mal bis 20hz runter gehen.
> Gut um 20hz wiedergeben zu können ist schon bisl mehr von nöten als ne normale Standbox. Aber 30hz sollten schon drinn sein und wenns mit nem pegelabfall ist ( was sich ja nicht verhindert lässt, physik lässt sich nicht austricksen )


Hierbei sind wir uns voll einig.
Das Problem ist dann aber
a.) das Volumen der Boxen
b.) die Raumakustik
c.) der Antrieb der Chassis

30Hz? Da brauchste aber ziemliches Volumen und einen extrem bedämpften Raum.
Da müßte jetzt mal jemand mit einem Simulatorprogramm helfen, was da dazu nötig ist.



> Das mit den Nahfeld ist kein voodoo oder schwachsinn, erstens hab ich schon so einige gehört zweitens sagt dir das auch nen Musiker bzw Tonmischer. Ursprung solcher boxen liegt eben darin einen kleinen Raum zu beschallen wo der Tontechniker drinne sizt und die Musik abmischt, da muss ein Nahfeld Monitor sehr neutral spielen.
> Genauso wenn jemand Musik macht am PC es gäb nix schlimmeres als das die Anlage den Ton verfälscht. Ich bleib dabei für Musik bedingt geeignet. Ich hab schon oft Nahfeldmonitor gehört, auch in Tonstudios ( sagte ich schon das ich Hobby Musiker bin ) und ich hab da schon oft mit Musiker kollegen drüber sinniert.


Hier sind wir in einem Bereich, wo der persönliche Geschmack die Meßlatte ist.
Wenn der Threadersteller sagt, das dies nix für ihn sei, dann muss er auf einen anderen Weg gehen. Nur, das solltest du ihn doch selber entscheiden lassen, oder? Ich habe hier ja nur weitere Vorschläge gemacht.
Und er schreibt in seinem Eingangsposting genau so, das Nahfeldmonitore, die übrigens ja auch nicht alle gleich klingen, sofort in den Sinn kommen.
Zu dem gibt es bei vielen Abspielprogrammen auch noch EQ's, im falle von dem schon genannten Foobar sogar einen Guten.



> Und das sein raum nur 12m² groß ist hat er erst nach meinem Post geschrieben das konnt ich davor nicht wissen, da würd ich trotzdem noch Standboxen einsetzen aber keine übermässigen Monster, eher sowas wie die Visaton Alto 2 z.b


Das mit dem Raum, okay.
Die Boxen sind mit Sicherheit gut, da würde er keinen Fehler mit machen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

@ TE
..ganz ehrlich: für deine Zwecke reichen die Edifier S530 locker aus. Da bekommst du nen schönen Klang, und musst auch bei Filmen nicht auf Bässe verzichten. 

Für's Wohnzimmer, keine Frage, da macht ein Verstärker/Receiver + ordentlich Lausprecher sinn, aber für den direkten Einsatz am PC darfst du ruhig zu den Edifier greifen. Bei nicht gefallen, sende sie einfach zurük. Aber davon gehe ich nicht aus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> @ TE
> ..ganz ehrlich: für deine Zwecke reichen die Edifier S530 locker aus. Da bekommst du nen schönen Klang, und musst auch bei Filmen nicht auf Bässe verzichten.
> 
> Für's Wohnzimmer, keine Frage, da macht ein Verstärker/Receiver + ordentlich Lausprecher sinn, aber für den direkten Einsatz am PC darfst du ruhig zu den Edifier greifen. Bei nicht gefallen, sende sie einfach zurük. Aber davon gehe ich nicht aus.



Der TE schrieb doch garnix von Filme gucken, oder?
Und für Musikgenuss ist das S530, genau wie alle anderen Satelliten-Systeme einfach ungeeignet, da kommt nur rumgetröte raus.
Ich halte in dem Fall bei dem Budget Nahfeldmonitore oder Verstärker/Lautsprecher für die viel bessere Wahl.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Nö, da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich finde die Edifier schon recht gut. Besonders im nahen Einsatz vorm Computer. Und gerade mit ner schönen Soka wie der Xonar DX , gefällt der Sound. 

Das mit den Filmen war ein Beispiel. Er hat auch nicht geschrieben welche Musik er hört und einen Subwoofer möcht ich selbst bei den Red Hot Chilli Peppers nicht missen.

Die Lösung mit den Nahfeldmonitoren ist sicher sehr gut, aber vl auch nicht nötig. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich noch keine Nahfeldmonitore gehört habe. Aber auch diese könnte man ja mit nem kleinen Sub ergänzen, falls Bedarf. 


Bei dem einen System fehlen die Mitten, bei den anderen die Tiefen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Den Sub möchtest du bei Brüllwürfeln nicht missen, weil ohne dem gar nichts an Tiefen herauskommt - das kann man mit Stand - oder Kompaktboxen nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichen.

Entwedre die Scythe Cro Kraft oder eine Kombi aus altem Denon Amp und Regalboxen alá Magnat Monitor Supreme oder gleich die Standboxen von Magnat, solange man den Platz hat.


----------



## BarFly (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Hallo,

Es gibt da keinen 'Königsweg'.
Die von dfence beschriebenen Varianten funktionieren mit Sicherheit sehr gut.
Da bin ich mit ihm einig. 
Unsere unterschiedlichen Meinungen beim Thema MP3 sind eine andere Baustelle.
Und ich denke auch das von mir beschriebene funktioniert. Auch wenn die Monitore neutral abgestimmt sind.





> Bei dem einen System fehlen die Mitten, bei den anderen die Tiefen...


Wenn bei der Zimmergrösse und Boxengrösse bzw. dem Budget Mitten fehlen - dann taugen die Boxen nix. Vermutlich sind es dann Bose  Da fehlt dann aber noch mehr.
Bass ist ein ganz anderes Problem.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



> Den Sub möchtest du bei Brüllwürfeln nicht missen, weil ohne dem gar nichts an Tiefen herauskommt - das kann man mit Stand - oder Kompaktboxen nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichen.


Ich musste den Satz jetzt ein paar mal lesen und nun endlich habe ich ihn verstanden.  Ne also ich habe die Edifier am Rechner. 

Zum Musik hören gehe ich den Keller, da habe ich 2 StandLS und nen Sub an nem Verstärker. Ja bei den Lautsprechern, die du z.B. getestet hast ist's auch ne ganz andere Preisklasse. Mein StandLS sind zwar Pegelfest und Höhen/Mitten kommen (für meinen Bedarf) sehr gut rüber, aber nach unten hin bin ich froh, dass ich den Sub ergänzt habe (hat zwar ziemlich lange gedauert ihn harmonsich einzufügen. aber letzten Endes hat es doch geklappt..  hatte auch Unterstützung von AFireInside.. )

Die Cro Kraft fände ich auch interessant, aber auch da würde mir evtl die Tiefen fehlen. Ist aber alles ne gewöhnungssache..

edit:


> Vermutlich sind es dann Bose  Da fehlt dann aber  noch mehr.
> Bass ist ein ganz anderes Problem.


  Irgend wie haben Bose boxen nicht den besten Ruf in Foren..^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich musste den Satz jetzt ein paar mal lesen und nun endlich habe ich ihn verstanden.



Hmm... dann solltest du noch mal zum Deutschlehrer gehen und dir die deutsche Rechtschreibung zur Gmüte führen... 

Hast du denn schon mal den Sub vom Edifierset ausgestellt?? Oder geht das gar nicht?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



> Hmm... dann solltest du noch mal zum Deutschlehrer gehen und dir die deutsche Rechtschreibung zur Gmüte führen...


Achjaa.. die Jugend von heute..  Ich musste ihn ein paar mal lesen, weil ich ihn inhaltlich nicht zuordenen konnte. Außerdem gibt es nichts, was ein Schullehrer mir noch beibbringen könnte. 



> Hast du denn schon mal den Sub vom Edifierset ausgestellt?? Oder geht das gar nicht?


Ja, das geht. Man kann ihn ganz runterfahren. 

Bei den Edifier kann man einmal Höhen und Teifen von -6 bis +6 einstellen und dann nochmal den Sub seperat von -14 bis +14.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Achjaa.. die Jugend von heute..



Darf Ich fragen, wie alt du bist? Und im Übrigen war dies ja ein normaler duetscher Satz mit richtiger Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung 

Dann fahr mal den Sub komplett herunter und hör dann mal drauf, viel wird da nicht mehr herauskommen. Auch wenn die Frequenzweiche in der Theorie sowieso den Bass beschneidet.


----------



## pedropan1111 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Erst  möchte  ich  mich  für  die  vielen  Vorschläge  bedanken,  die  ich  so  zahlreichvon  euch    bekommen  habe.


Es  war  mein  gedanke  bis  600Euro  auszugeben,  wenn  ich  klare  Mitteltöne  für  weniger Geld  bekomme  ist  es  auch  ok.

Habe  auch  schon   über  Motiv  2, Concept B  200 USB,Edifier S530
nachgedacht  ,  nur  dachte  ich  das  die  Lautsprecher  zu   klei  sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ich hoff ich darf ebay links posten ? 
Ansonst mal mal bei Ebay Visaton Alto III eingeben da ist grad nen pärchen Altos 
Artikelnummer 190393684289 

Das ist schon fast nen schnäpchenpreis, der neupreis liegt bei 387,00 ohne Gehäuse, Visaton baut keine Boxen sondern nur die Baussätze und bietet dazu bauvorschläge an. 

Den Rest von der Kohle würd ich dann in Kabel und das meiste dann in den Verstärker stecken. 

Das wär wohl der Königsweg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



> Darf Ich fragen, wie alt du bist? Und im Übrigen war dies ja ein normaler duetscher Satz mit richtiger Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzun


Du verstehst es nicht..^^ Dass ich deinen Satz nicht verstanden lag, lag nicht an dir bzw auch nicht an der Rechtschreibung... sondern einfach daran, dass ich ihn aus dem Kontext auf Anhieb nicht einordnen konnte. Also das war kein Angriff.   Also nichts für ungut. 


> Darf Ich fragen, wie alt du bist?


Ich bin knappe zarte 24. 

@Topic


> Das ist schon fast nen schnäpchenpreis, der neupreis liegt bei 387,00 ohne Gehäuse, Visaton baut keine Boxen sondern nur die Baussätze und bietet dazu bauvorschläge an.


Das hört sich wirklich gut an, aber sind die nicht schon viel zu heavy für den Schreibtischeinsatz? 
Die würde ich mir ins Wohnzimmers stellen. Die Tatsache, dass sie ein Schnäppchen sind, würde mich aber dennoch reitzen.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Nun er hat doch geschrieben das er sich auch Standboxen neben den Schreibtisch stellen kann  
Dazu halt wie gesagt nen verstärker aus der 300€ klasse, was schmuckes gebrauchtes, NAD, Luxman, Yamaha, Rotel, evt Harman Kardon. 
Hier mal noch bisl was über die Visaton Alto3 ( wobei das schon die C version ist macht aber kein unterschied sind von den daten her gleich ) 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Das einzigste bei der Auktion zu den boxen, selbstabholung, aber das ist auch ein vorteil, denn du kannst sie vorher anschaun und anhören evt. und du zahlst bar, man geht keine gefahr ein abgezockt zu werden.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



> Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


 Puhh.. dann snd die für 175€ schon ein Schnäppi. Und ein paar Euro kann man sicher noch runterhandeln.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Sag ich doch das sie nen schnäppchen sind, die Gehäuse sind ja auch nochmal locker 100€ wert, scheinen nämlich keine Selbstbau zu sein, gibt ( oder gab ) ne Firma die stellt Leergehäuse für Visaton Bausätze her, gebaut nach den Visaton vorgaben.

Achso eine sache noch zu den Altos auf ebay, das sind die alten versionen wie ich schon geschrieben hab, die sind sogar noch bisl hochwertiger weil dort ne mittelton Kalotte verbaut ist, einziger nachteil wenn diese mal kaputt geht gibts kein ersatz mehr, aber man kann dort auch die mittelton chassis von der Alto 3C einbauen. Wollt ich nur nochmal dazu erwähnen, ansonst gibts alle Chassis einzeln falls mal ein speaker kaputt gehen sollte ( das nen großer vorteil den du bei fertig boxen nicht hast ) Und Visaton ist ne Topmarke auch unter den HighEnd leuts gern angesehen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

@Kai: xD Achso ^^

@dfence: Wäre natürlich ne gute Wahl, allerdings sollte man auch einen potenten Verstärker sich besorgen, da der Wirkungsgrad nicht sehr groß ist. Aber für den Preis sind die Altos ne Empfhlun wert denke Ich.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Mit dem Wirkungsgrad hast schon recht, macht den Boxen aber kein abbruch. 
Wegem verstärker da meinte ich ja, da gleich in die vollen gehen und für ~400€ nen gebrauchten Boliden kaufen. 

Das wär aber wie gesagt dann eben schon die Königsklasse soweit das mit dem Budget möglich ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Eben 

Oder ne Yamaha Endstufe alá  M-65 (Lockere Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 1100 Watt und 2 x 220 Watt @8 Ohm) mit ner günstigen Vorstufe von z.B. Rotel. Damit treibt man so ziemlich alles an


----------



## ShiZon (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



pedropan1111 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich möchte gern meine MP3 Sammlung am PC hören.
> Möchte dafür ein Stereo-Vollverstärker und Lautsprecher kaufen .
> 
> Dafür möchte ich etwa 600 Euro ausgeben , hab großen Schreibtisch .
> ...



Also ich hätte da eine kleine Preiswerte Kombi für dich die besteht aus einem Denon DRA 500 AE und die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200, die reichen für ein Wohnzimmer völlig aus oder du nimmst die Magnat Supreme 100 die sind um einiges günstiger, aber die Bässe sind nicht der Brüller.


----------



## shengli (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Servus! Ich finde die Lösung von ShiZon garnicht mal schlecht. Habe mir auch vor kurzem die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Auf den Bildern sahen die total lütsch aus, aber als die Teile dann ankamen und ich sie auspackte, habe ich mir richtig erschrocken. Wollte erst noch ne Nummer größer nehmen. Gott sei dank habe ich es sein lassen. Diese 2 Boxen stehen auch direkt auf meinem Schreibtisch neben meinem TFT Bildschirm. Habe dann mal den Verstärker etwas zu zügig aufgedreht und mich richtig verjagt bzw. erschrocken! Musik und auch Filme habe ich schon damit geschaut/gehört und bin klanglich voll zufrieden.

War so begeistert, dass meine Nachbarn auf einmal vor der Türe standen.


----------



## pedropan1111 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Also  der  Denon DRA 500 AE     wird   gekauft  ,  bei  den  Lautsprecher  kann  ich  mich  nicht  entscheiden,  schwanke  zwischen  KEF Lautsprecher IQ 30   und  Magnat Quantum 507  hab  beide  bei  uns  in  Laden  mir  angehört.

Die  Kef  könnte  ich  auf  dem  Schreibtisch  hinstellen  .
Die  Magnat  müßte  ich  neben  schreibtisch   hinstellen.,  würden  aber  sehr  nah  an  der  Wand  stehen.


----------



## shengli (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Da würde ich definitiv die KEF IQ 30 nehmen. Denke die werden klanglich wohl noch am besten sein.  Würde das vorher aber noch von Devil-X oder einem anderen Crack  absegnen lassen.


----------



## pedropan1111 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ich  meine  auch  das  die  KEF IQ 30   sich  ein  bischen  besser  angehört  haben  ,  bei  Magnat  hat  mir  vileicht  auch  die  größe  impniert.


----------



## shengli (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Die Magnat halten da nicht mehr wirklich mit (Sind günstige gute Boxen ja). Aber sie unterhalb des Schreibtisches zu stellen, vor einer Wand, wäre nicht gerade optimal. Ich steige auch gerade erst ein in die Hifi-Welt! Aber nach Eigen-Recherge schneiden sie am besten ab die KEF. Die KEF sind ja auch größer und schwerer als die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200. Ansonsten halt zur Not einen Tag warten! Hier gibt es sehr kompetente Menschen im Hifi-Forum.

Zwischen den Magnat Quantum 507 oder den KEF IQ 30 würde ich raten müssen. Daher belasse ich es lieber bei dem von mir geschriebenem. Morgen wird man bestimmt Gewissheit haben.
*
*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Sowohl die Magnat Quantum Serie als auch die KEF iQ Serie bieten sehr gute Lautsprecher. Wenn du der Meinung bist, die KEF hätten sich besser angehört, dann nimm diese. Aber versuche ein Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen auszuhandeln, denn im eigenen Zimmer klingen Lautsprecher immer nochmal ein ganzes Stück anders als im Laden.
Bzgl. des Verstärkers....wenn du auf den integrierten Tuner verzichten kannst würde ich dir zum Denon PMA-510AE statt zum DRA-500 raten. Der PMA ist qualitativ mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar ein Stück besser, und auf jeden Fall günstiger als der DRA. Aber wenn du den Tuner gern möchtest ist der DRA trotzdem ein sehr guter Receiver.


----------



## pedropan1111 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ich  bedanke  mich  nochmal  für  die  schnelle  und  zahlreicher  hilfe,  wenn alles  gekauft  und  aufgestellt  ist  , werde  ich  schreiben  wie  es  sich  anhört,  noch  eine  kurze  Frage  beziglich  der  Saundkarte  ,  welche  und  ob  nötig.

 Hab  ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58 

Intel X58/ICH10R • Speicherslots: 6x DDR3 • Erweiterungsslots: 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*elektrisch* nur x8), 1x PCIe x4, 2x PCI • Anschlüsse extern: 6x USB 2.0, 1x Firewire (VT6308), 2x Gb LAN (88E8056), 1x eSATA, 7.1 Audio (AD2000B), 1x PS/2 Combo • Anschlüsse intern: 8x USB 2.0, 1x Firewire (VT6308), 6x SATA II RAID 0/1/5/10 (ICH10R), 1x PATA (88SE6111), 1x Floppy, 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 4x Lüfter • Besonderheiten: ATI CrossFire (x16/x16), nVIDIA 3-Way SLI (x16/x16 oder x16/x8/x8), All solid capacitors


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Da die Denon-Verstärker keinen Digitaleingang haben, du also den PC analog mit dem Verstärker verbinden musst würde ich dir schon zu einer Soundkarte raten, da dadurch die Klangqualität nochmal ein ganzes Stück verbessert werden kann.
Eine sher gute Soundkarte ist z.B. die Asus Xonar D1 bzw. Xonar DX (je nachdem ob du PCI oder PCIe willst). Die sind mit ca. 50€ relativ günstig, habe eine hervorragende Klangqualität und sehr schlanke stabile Treiber.


----------



## shengli (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Hier würde ich ja am liebsten Partei ergreifen  Tuhe ich aber nicht!

Wobei es bestimmt auch Auslegungssache wäre. Manchen Leuten reicht der Onboard Sound völlig aus. Ich persönlich würde mir lieber eine Neue zulegen.

Denke für Musik und Filme, wäre eine Asus Xonar die bessere Wahl.
Wenn man jedoch viele Online Shooter etc. spielt und auf EAX nicht verzichten kann, wäre man mit einer Creative Soundkarte gut bedient.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*



shengli schrieb:


> Da würde ich definitiv die KEF IQ 30 nehmen. Denke die werden klanglich wohl noch am besten sein.  Würde das vorher aber noch von Devil-X oder einem anderen Crack  absegnen lassen.



Verstecktes Lob oder wie ?? 

Aber Shengli hat Recht, die Kef sind empfehlenswerter. Auch weil Sie dir gefallen haben, denn das ist der Hauptgrund - und das mit Sachen Rückgaberecht ist Pflicht für dich. Gerade durch Moden wird das ganze Klanggefüge noch einmal gedreht. 

Da du analog weggehen (musst), ist eine Soka bei der Konstellation Pflicht. Und eine DX von Asus ist ieal, zumal jene für 50 € eine enorme Klangsteigerung bewirkt.


----------



## pedropan1111 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Hallo  das  ich  von Soundkarten  nicht  so viel  verstehe  wird  es eine
  Asus  Xonur , nur  welche  , es  gibt Asus Xonar DS interne Soundkarte (PCI, EAX 5.0) Asus Xonar D1 Soundkarte PCI 2.0, 7.1 Channel Asus Xonar DX/XD Soundkarte PCIe 2.0, 7.1 Channel

oder  sind  die  alle  etwa  gleich.


Denon PMA 510 AE ,KEF Lautsprecher IQ 30   steht  fest


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Die Xonar DS ist eine abgespeckte Variante, die würde ich bei den Lautsprechern und dem Verstärker nicht empfehlen. Die D1 und die DX sind in der Tat identische Karten, die sich nur durch den Anschluss (D1 = PCI, DX = PCIe) unterscheiden. Da kannst du also die Variante nehmen, die den für dich passenden Anschluss hat.


----------



## pedropan1111 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Hallo  ,  hab  jetzt die   Asus  Xonur DX eingebaut, Die   KEF IQ 30  werden  nächste  Woche  geholt ,    wie  auch  der  Verstärker.

Jetzt  hat  mir  ein   Arbreitkolege    eine  Onkyo  Entstufe  Integra  M5570  gegeben ,  hat  auf  dem  Dachboden liegen  gehabt.

Hab  die  einfach  an  die   Asus  Xonur  angeschloßen  .
hab  noch  alte  Lautsprecher  zum  testen  ,  jetzt  höre  ich  auf  einmal
Instrumente  bei musikabspielen die  ich  vorcher  nicht  gehört  habe.
,  wol  gemerkt  mit  alten  Lautsprecher.


Jetzt  meine  eingetliche  Frage  wenn  ich  die  Kef  hole  dann  hört  sich  das   bestimmt noch  besser  an.  der  Arbeitkolege wil  nicht  viel  geld  für denn  alten  Schinken  Onkyo  Integra M 5570.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Behalt den Integra !!! Das ist nen Super verstärker aus damaligen zeiten, kann sich auf jeden fall mit heutigen verstärkern messen. Alt ist nicht schlecht, teilweise sind alte geräte den neuen von heute sogar überlegen. Was besseres wirste kaum bekommen, der Integra M5570 wird heute noch mit mindestens 300€ gehandelt ! Da muste schon viel viel geld investieren um nen neuen Verstärker zu bekommen der gleichwertig ist, also damit mein ich mindestens mal 600-700€ um nen gleichwertiges neues gerät zu bekommen und da kann der Denon den du dir rausgesucht hast definitiv nicht mithalten, der wär sogar nen ziemlich starker rückschritt verglichen mit der M5570 

Also ich würd mir alle finger nach dem Integra M5570 lecken .... 2*250Watt, Mono Endstufen aufbau, 22KG gewicht, VU Meter, das ist ne deutliche ansage und kann man schon zu den HighEnd geräten zählen.

Man du bist echt nen glückspilz ...... vorallem wenn du das ding für 100€ noch bekommst dann hast du nen Mega Mega schnäppchen gemacht. Auf ebay ist grad einer für 600€ Sofortkauf ..............


----------



## pedropan1111 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Vielen  Dank  für  den  Ratschlag  ,  nur  hab  ich  bedenken  weil  die  Entstufe 2x 350  Watt  Sinus hat  ,  ob  das  nicht  zu  viel  ist  für  die  
Lautsprecher  .  Sonst  werde  ich  sie  behalten.


Noch  eine  Frage  ,  ich  tu  jetzt  die  Lautsterke  über  die  Asus  Soundkarte  einstelle,  ist  es  notwendig  ein  Vorverstärker  noch  zu  kaufen,   wenn notwendig  dann  welchen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Im Grunde genommen ist es erstmal nicht nochwendig, hauptsache du stellst den Volume-Regler unter Windows nicht mal ausversehen auf 100% .


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Zu viel Verstärkerleistung gibt es nicht, man muss halt nur entsprechend weniger weit am Lautstärkeregler drehen.

Alte Lautsprecher müssen übrigens genau so wenig schlechter sein wie es alte Verstärker sind. Da würde ich die KEF erst einmal richtig gegenhören bevor du sie überhaupt ersetzt.


----------



## pedropan1111 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ja  davon  habe  ich  angst  das  ich  versehentlich  mal  abrutsche  ,  dann  werde  ich   Die  Endstufe  behalten,  gibts  es  vieleicht  eine  andere  möglichkeit  die  lautsterke   zu  regeln.  Hab  die  Soundkarte  bei  Amazon  bestellt  ,  könte  sie  zurückschiken,  und  andere  kaufen  wo  man  die  Lautsterke  an  der  Karte  regelt  .


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Also nen Vorverstärker wär natürlich sehr sinnvoll, würd ich mir etwas nettes dazu kaufen, muss aber nicht sofort sein, bedenke jedoch die Endstufe erst einzuschalten wenn der PC hochgefahren ist, und sie vorm dem runterfahren auszuschalten. Sonst könntest du ein extrem lautes knacken hören wenn die Soundkarte aktiviert wird. Daher ist hier nen Vorverstärker auch sinnvoll, ebenso wenn du mehrere Signalquellen anschliesen willst ( und ganz ehrlich nur für den PC ist die M5570 schon fast zu schade *g* das ist wie gesagt nen HighEnd gerät ) 

Übrigends ist es immer ratsam das die Endstufe mehr leistung bereitstellen kann als die Lautsprecher vertragen, denn die Lautsprecher killst du schneller mit ner Endstufe die weniger leistung hat statt mit einer die mehr leistung hat. Das hat was mit der Sättigung der endstufe zu tun im oberen leistungbereich wo sie zum tödlichen Clipping neigt ( das gillt für jeden Transistor verstärker ) daher ist das absolut kein problem wenn die mehr Power hat, so must du halt nicht weit aufdrehen. 

Wie Olstyle auch schon sagte, wenn deine "alten" lautsprecher nicht von schlechten eltern sind, kann es gut sein das sie sogar besser als die KEF sind. Alt ist nicht schlecht wie gesagt. 

Teil uns doch mal mit um was für lautsprecher es sich handelt die du da hast. 

Mal als BSP ich hab keinerlei neuartiger Lautsprecher, meine ältesten sind von 1967 ! Und die stellen mit ihrem detailreichen Sound auch heutige Lautsprecher ohne probleme in den schatten. 
Wenn deine Lautsprecher mit dem Verstärker so richtig harmonieren kann es ebenfalls passieren das du ne verschlechterung im klang hast mit neuen Lautsprechern, hier gillt es wie Olstyle schon sagte gegenhören und ausprobieren. 

Ich kann wie gesagt nur ans Herz legen, geb diese Endstufe nie wieder her und änder dahingehend deine pläne was die zusammenstellung der Audioanlage angeht. Die Xonar ist trotzdem bzw jetz erst recht die perfekte wahl.


----------



## pedropan1111 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Also    erst  die  Kef  Kaufen   mit  der  Option  ,  azugeben .  Gibts  es  Gebrauchte  Lautsprecher  die  genau  so  gut  sind  wie  Kef,  dann  welcher.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Na wie ich paar seiten vorher schon geschrieben hab die Visaton Alto 3 wären da wirklich die perfekte wahl gewesen grad für die Endstufe,

Als vorverstärker hab ich grad auf ebay was gesehen, such mal nach der artikelnummer 130390753750 sowas bräuchtest du noch oder 140406152995 
Bei dem Händler hab ich übrigends auch schon was gekauft ohne negative erfahrungen zu machen. 
Das sind jetz aber auch nur beispiele die zwar sehr gut wären aber ich hab nicht großartig gesucht,also gut möglich das es auch noch günstiger geht, weis ja nicht was dein arbeitskollege für den Onkyo will und wieviel Budget dann über bleibt fürn Vorverstärker und Boxen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Das Knacken ist kein Problem bei Asus. Dagegen haben die Xonars Relais verbaut die erst Spannung auf die Anschlüsse geben wenn der Treiber geladen ist.

Nur beim Wechsel in den Standbymodus funktioniert das manchmal nicht richtig.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Das ist schonmal perfekt, dann würde das übergangsweise bis nen Vorverstärker vorhanden ist natürlich problemlos gehen. 

Kurze frage am rande @olstyle darf ich Ebaylinks posten ? bzw ist das okay wenn ich artikelnummern poste ? Wär halt praktisch den für den Boliden der jetz im spiel ist wär was gebrauchtes aus der zeit die perfekte wahl und da ist ebay eben ne gute anlaufstelle.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

ebaylinks in der Form sind kein Problem. Verboten ist nur die Werbung für eigene Auktionen in Form eines Verkaufsthreads.


----------



## pedropan1111 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Da  ich  die  Endstufe  ja  günsig  kriege  bleiben  für  Vorverstärker und Boxen. noch  etwa  500  Euro  muß  nicht  ausgeschepft  werden  ,  wenn  nicht  notwendig  ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Ah okay, boa 100€ für die Endstufe du glücklicher du, da könnt man echt neidisch werden  

Also wie gesagt dann schau mal den hier an auf ebay 130390753750 wenn dir optische mängel nix ausmachen würden, hast sogar nen jahr gewährleistung auf das Gerät, wie gesagt ich hab dort damals auch mein Yamaha gekauft bei dem Händler. 
Dann würden noch knapp 350€ für Boxen übrig bleiben. 

Interesannt dürfte auch jener hier sein.
160433699747


----------



## pedropan1111 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Stereo-Vollverstärker für PC*

Vielen  Dank  für  die  zahlreichen  Anregung,  werde  euch   berichten  was  dazu  kauft  wird.  und  wie  sich   das  ganze  anhört.


----------

